# JButton Hintergrund / Rahmen entfernen?



## Extremefall (25. Jun 2011)

Hallo,
ist es möglich, den Hintergrund eines JButtons samt Rahmen zu entfernen? Ich habe es schon mit setOpaque probiert, was nicht funktioniert. Denn mein Button hat ein ImageIcon, welches rund ist. Und da sieht ein Rahmen nicht so gut aus, da dieser ja dementsprechend größer als der Button mit Icon ist.

Hier einmal ein Bild, damit ihr genauer sehen könnt, was ich meine:


----------



## Xanadoo (25. Jun 2011)

Das müsste mit der Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
setBorderPainted(false)
```
 gehen.


----------



## Extremefall (25. Jun 2011)

Habe ich schon probiert. Zeigt leider keine Wirkung.


----------



## Stefan Hillmann (25. Jun 2011)

```
Versuch mal
setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder());
```


----------



## Extremefall (25. Jun 2011)

Es klappte mit setContentAreaFilled(false);

Danke


----------

